# Dr Rudi (Super Alpha) hop variety not in Australia?



## Belgrave Brewer (28/5/17)

<can of worms>
I had a brief conversation with a NZ Hop Dealer and he seriously doubted there were any Dr Rudi hop rhizomes in Australia. I've seen them up for sale here, and also have a friend who is growing them, but he has decided to pull them out as they've been underwhelming. The NZ dealer seems to think someone mistook Super Pride for Super Alpha at some stage.

Does anyone know the history of Dr Rudi rhizomes in Australia?

Is anyone growing them getting the expected attributes?
</can of worms>


----------



## Weizguy (28/5/17)

Brownsworthy recently reported lemon aroma, so that part matches. He did not yet mention his source for the rhizomes.

Aroma: Specific aroma descriptors include resin, pine, and lemongrass. from here


----------



## abyss (28/5/17)

I bought a rhizome last season on eBay off a bloke from Yass.
It only produced around 200g of cones but the few brews that I dry hopped with it were all very swillable.
I often use a Dr Rudi, POR and Cluster mix for dry hopping.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (29/5/17)

Released in 76 in NZ I doubt if it's variety protected after this long, but whether the live plants have been imported to Australia legally or not.....

I find the pellets a strong bittering hop but it's a bit sharp (takes a few months ageing) to round out.


----------



## The hop cartel (29/5/17)

Grower brewer 

https://thewest.com.au/countryman/from-ground-to-glass-ng-b88356645z


----------



## good4whatAlesU (29/5/17)

Great read, thanks theHC.

Awesome what Hamish is doing over there, hope they are successful. I love the whole "we grow everything we put in our brew" philosophy.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (29/5/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Released in 76 in NZ I doubt if it's variety protected after this long, but whether the live plants have been imported to Australia legally or not.....
> 
> I find the pellets a strong bittering hop but it's a bit sharp (takes a few months ageing) to round out.


I don't think that the variety is protected, but I'm still suspicious that what is here in Australia may not actually be Dr Rudi.


----------



## abyss (29/5/17)

Here is a photo of my Dr Rudi flowers compared to Saaz and Cascade. Notice how long the Dr Rudi are, I hope this helps.


----------



## abyss (29/5/17)

Dr Rudi ? Top
Saaz
Cascade


----------

